# Workhorse Debuts New Photosharp Exposure Unit Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video from Workhorse Products provides a concise introduction to the manufacturer’s Photosharp exposure unit. The easy-to-follow, “you are there” video walks viewers through the key features of the Photosharp that set it apart.

This step-by-step guided tour highlights the 1,000-watt metal halide light source, small focused lamp reflector for maximizing image resolution, and integrated digital timer control with automatic shutoff and repeat functions. 

Get a close-up look at the dual-spectrum, shuttered lamp system designed to yield faster exposures by eliminating the warm-up time associated with instant-start systems and extend the lamp’s life by reducing the number of lamp strikes. 

The video further focuses on Photosharp’s flexibility, including its lamp, which is spectrally matched with diazo and photopolymer-sensitized emulsions. The video illustrates its ability to accommodate screens up to 25”-by-36” and its durable draw-down blanket and powerful vacuum for optimum art-to-screen contact. Finally, viewers see how the two-part cabinet makes maintenance easier. 

Check it out at Workhorse Products PhotoSharp Exposing Unit | Workhorse ProductsWorkhorse Products. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

